# How do I fix my ceiling?



## farmerjohn1324 (Aug 23, 2016)

The roof had been leaking from the previous owners. I fixed the roof leak, but I decided to rip down all the soggy drywall.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 23, 2016)

Geez FJ, you must be exhausted.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 23, 2016)

Post some pictures so we can see if anything obvious should be looked at before you put drywall back up.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Aug 24, 2016)

Forgot the pics. Here they are.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 24, 2016)

If it were my house, I'd take all the drywall off the ceiling and replace with new. tape the joints and do away with the popcorn stuff. Trying to make a patch and blend with the popcorn texture, while not impossible, will be difficult. Just my:2cents:


----------



## beachguy005 (Aug 24, 2016)

I don't know your skill set but I'm going to agree with oldognewtrick on replacing it all and going with a smooth ceiling.  Hopefully it's a small room.  You also want to make sure everything is dry and having the ceiling open is a good time to add, remove or relocate any wires and such that you may be considering.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 24, 2016)

What's holding up that chandelier?


----------



## nealtw (Aug 24, 2016)

I agree with others, depending on size of room I guess. remove and replace, think about those pot lights that the wife wants.
Rent a drywall lift to put up new.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Aug 25, 2016)

This is the room.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 25, 2016)

I would pull it down and if you use resilient channel and run the drywall the other way you will not have to deal with but joints in the drywall as you can get sheets as long as the room is wide.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IfYuNnRLgU[/ame]


----------



## joecaption (Aug 25, 2016)

I'd also go with can light's or at least install new fan rated boxes, because at some point someone's going to want to replace those lights.
Need 5/8 sheetrock for a ceiling.
As mention well worth the money to rent a lift!


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Aug 25, 2016)

What is a can light? Do you mean to replace the chandelier? When I Google "can light," I don't see anything that would replace the chandelier.

How many people are needed to do this?


----------



## nealtw (Aug 25, 2016)

Can lights, pot lights, pocket lights are all the rage up here and the come in all kinds. They go above the drywall.
https://www.google.ca/search?q=can+...2tzOAhWGKGMKHW7PCH8Q_AUICCgB&biw=1699&bih=812

It would take at least 2 people even with a lift
One sheet of 5/8 thick 12 ft long is about 120 pounds.


----------



## Mastercarpenty (Aug 27, 2016)

Codes here allow 1/2" on ceilings with framing 16"o.c. and it works fine. Type"X" 5/8" is required for garage ceilings. I too would pull it all, textured ceilings have gone so far out of style that it can stop a sale in it's tracks. 

I can match textures nearly perfectly but it's not something you can teach by remote learning. It took lots of hands-on for me, and now that I've aced it nobody wants it done anymore. Just my luck.

Phil


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Sep 2, 2016)

Without starting a new thread.


My roof has been leaking in to my house for over a week. Will this cause long-term damage to the plywood?

I will get it patched up this weekend.


----------



## renoauction (Sep 5, 2016)

Yep go for new. otherwise it wont all match up.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Sep 5, 2016)

renoauction said:


> Yep go for new. otherwise it wont all match up.



What do you mean "match up?" I'm just talking about structural damage to the plywood.


----------



## Mastercarpenty (Sep 6, 2016)

From the looks of the pic, that plywood is probably gone already. I see sagging and blackness, not just minor water staining. You need to inspect it carefully if you're not going to replace it. The joists/rafters look OK but I'd poke at the top edges of them checking for softness with a flat-bladed screwdriver. If there's more than an inch or two of slight softness in more than a few places, you need to pull the plywood in that area for a thorough inspection which makes plywood replacement almost mandatory since you're not likely to get it pulled without damaging it.

Phil


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Sep 7, 2016)

Mastercarpenty said:


> From the looks of the pic, that plywood is probably gone already. I see sagging and blackness, not just minor water staining. You need to inspect it carefully if you're not going to replace it. The joists/rafters look OK but I'd poke at the top edges of them checking for softness with a flat-bladed screwdriver. If there's more than an inch or two of slight softness in more than a few places, you need to pull the plywood in that area for a thorough inspection which makes plywood replacement almost mandatory since you're not likely to get it pulled without damaging it.
> 
> Phil



I can poke soft spots in the plywood, but can't poke all the way through it. The torch down was reapplied today. I will wait until the next rain to verify that it doesn't leak.

Other than that, I was told to Kilz the plywood underneath along with the beams to make sure mold doesn't grow.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 7, 2016)

I have been told this is a better product.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Concrobium-1-gal-Mold-Control-Jug-025001/100654369.
Will you have venting between the insulation and plywood, air should be able to get in one side and out the other?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm curious as to how the roof was repaired.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Sep 8, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> I'm curious as to how the roof was repaired.



 New torch down  and flashing by  someone who. knew What they were doing.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 8, 2016)

Do you have some pics of the new repair?


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Sep 9, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> Do you have some pics of the new repair?



Why? It works fine. I'm worried about the ceiling now.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 10, 2016)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> Why? It works fine. I'm worried about the ceiling now.



Why is a fair question, I'm a roofing contractor. All to often I see the results of homeowners trying shoddy repairs and expecting the repair to solve the water intrusion issue only to be left with a bigger mess than they started. Water can be a very destructive force and should be dealt with in a manner that will add value and benefit to a structure. My curiosity stems from wanting you to have the moisture issue resolved. If you're happy, I'm happy.


----------



## Mastercarpenty (Sep 10, 2016)

If the plywood was soft, the roof cannot have been repaired correctly as the plywood is part of the roofing system. The water may have been stopped for now but that doesn't make the job correct. I don't mind sharing my knowledge but I'm also not going to waste it. 

Good luck, you'll be needing that.

Phil


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Sep 11, 2016)

Mastercarpenty said:


> If the plywood was soft, the roof cannot have been repaired correctly as the plywood is part of the roofing system. The water may have been stopped for now but that doesn't make the job correct. I don't mind sharing my knowledge but I'm also not going to waste it.
> 
> Good luck, you'll be needing that.
> 
> Phil



They checked the plywood and said it was okay.


----------

